# Ear Infection Control



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

So, my Aussie Pete gets ear problems all the time. He does stupid things like rolling in snow or swimming in the creek and then gets what is apparently the dog version of swimmers' ear. Any ideas on how to prevent this? I'm wondering if clipping the hair in/around his ears would help them dry out better. TIA!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If you clean out the ears with rubbing alcohol and/or vinegar a couple of times a week it will keep the yeast under control. Lay the dog on his side. Pour a capful of rubbing alcohol into the ear and leave it for a moment. Then roll the dog over and do the same for the other year. It will control the yeast growth.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks! He has really thick fur in and around his ears, so I'm wondering if clipping it would help them dry better or if he'd just get more stuff in there.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Unless he has fur growing in the canal, I don't think it is causing his problems. If he has fur growing in the canal a groomer can pull it out. Pulling it out is painful, which is why I'd have someone else do it.

I would use vodka rather than rubbing alcohol. Rubbing alcohol has a poison in it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I got thw most wonderful stuff off Amazon!! It's called K9 Ear Solution. It is a 12 oz bottle, about 13.00 or so.
My GP Murphy has been having terrible yeast issues. In a week of twice daily cleaning with this stuff, they are totally cleared.
It has alcohol, Gentian Violet, boric acid and Colloidal Silver in it.
Works like a dream.:happy:
I'd post a link, but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Janette1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would mix the alcohol and vinegar together, 50/50. You get the drying effect of the alcohol and the ph adjustment of the vinegar, together.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

This is the ear drop recipe we were given by our service dog agency. Put drops in ears three or four times daily and the infection should start clearing up in a day or two. If dog has a chronic problem, you can do drops once or twice a week as a preventative. Yes, it contains alcohol, but our very wimpy Rebel doesn't complain any more about the drops than any other drops we've ever used.

Dog Ear Recipe

16 oz of alcohol (at least 70%)
16 drops Gentian Violet
teaspoon boric acid

Mix well in the original alcohol bottle. Shake before each use. Depending on how bad the ear is use enough to flush the ear. Rub ear gently for 3 minutes or longer and then let the dog shake head. Wait at least 20 minutes before attempting the clean discharge from ear.


----------



## solar (Feb 11, 2010)

I would try straight colloidal silver first.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

I would leave the hair around the ears alone, think it could cause more problems it it were to be removed.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

kalmara said:


> I would leave the hair around the ears alone, think it could cause more problems it it were to be removed.


I wouldn't touch the hair either. The service dog agency told us to clean out ears every week. We put either a baby wipe or one of those wet toilet paper wipes on a finger then clean out the ears. Since their ear canals aren't straight you can stick your finger in all the way and clean out all around. Not only does this prevent crud from building up, it makes sure you lay eyes on the ears ever week.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

My Sammi has the Shar Pei tiny ear canals. I have used Zymox (ordered from Amazon) and let her shake it out, one ear at a time. Then I clean the ear with a baby wipe. We do this outside.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I shell out the insides of ears with a clipper on all dogs that have thick hair growth that blocks the airflow; it can be done in a way so the ear still looks natural and you cannot see it. If you cannot do it yourself, you could call around to local groomers and see if someone will charge you a few bucks to walk in and have the ears shelled out. I use a very short blade and remove the entire underside of the ear leather and a 1-2 inch section directly under the ear. It really opens up the airflow a lot.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Where do I buy gentian violet and boric acid? Used the OtiCleanse stuff from the vet every other day for the last few, does help with the wax but not any infection.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

See my post above. The stuff I get off Amazon has both in it. Works amazingly.


----------



## Mattemma (Jan 1, 2013)

I got a ear recipe similar to the ones listed.It had boric acid powder,vinegar,and the 90% rubbing alcohol.Not sure if there was other things. I found the recipe doing a search. I got the boric acid and rubbing alcohol at the local rite aid or walgreens. I have seen the gentian violet at walmart.I have used the gentian violet BLU-KOTE spray from the feed store on the dogs.Better use that stuff outside.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Caitedid said:


> Where do I buy gentian violet and boric acid? Used the OtiCleanse stuff from the vet every other day for the last few, does help with the wax but not any infection.


Don't use that for yeast infections. It will make them worse because it has a water base. Just use alcohol to dry it up and kill the yeast. Don't put any water based product in it.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I finally got rid of my cat's recurring ones by putting coconut oil in his ears. Yes, it was as fun as it sounds.

You can get GV at any health food store, but beware it will stain anything it contacts a vivid purple. 

Might want to make sure you treat him outside.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Reoccuring ear infections can be caused by an allergy also. I'd look at what food the dog is eating - corn, wheat, soy are often big instigators. The protein source is sometimes an issue also (if the dog eats chicken, try beef or fish instead).

When our dogs get their ears wet I rinse their ears out with a cooled cup of fresh brewed green tea. Cheap, easy to keep in the house, and helps their ears to dry out.
The solution the others are talking about works great also - but the purple stained the siding on our house! lol Be sure to do it away from your home, porch, etc.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't use oil in the dog's ears of any type. Yeast growth will exponentially increase with oil. Mites are a very different issue than yeast.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> Don't use oil in the dog's ears of any type. Yeast growth will exponentially increase with oil. Mites are a very different issue than yeast.


Coconut oil is an antifungal, antibacterial, yeast destroyer.  

GV is amazing too.. I have known mothers who were nursing a baby, and she/the child had thrush. GV knocks it out overnight, which if you have ever experienced thrush.... yeah. Good stuff, lol.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I use oil in my ears for infection - its olive oil that is garlic and willow infused and it works very well to help clean and heal my ears when I have trouble with them. I would use it in my dogs as well without concern, though I am fortunate not to have ear problems with my dogs. 

Also, I tend to agree with the poster that mentioned allergies as a cause of ear problems. If a dog has allergies, they can cause the ears to itch deep inside. That causes scratching and irritation of the ear, which then opens the path to infection. Deal with the allergies and the ear can be easy to clear up. Among other things look for GM grains in the dog food, or mold and mildew in the air if you live in a damp climate. Avoid all cedar in bedding, etc, it's very irritating and causes allergies.


----------

